# Tracking dog question



## Swampagator (Nov 22, 2009)

I want a good tracking dog.  I like bloodhounds but would like to know what ya’ll think and why?  I had a yellow lab that would track with the best of them but he is no longer with us.  My wife is in to Miniature Dachshunds but I want a real dog something I can track wounded and dead deer with as I have a friend who just cannot shoot but loves to hunt.  I am tired of spending all day looking for his game when I could be dragging mine.  Please any advice ya’ll have would be nice I also like Red bones, Walkers and Buleticks as those are from what I have red here the best for the job I am looking to do and thanks in advance for you’re in put.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 1, 2009)

beagles


----------



## red dragon (Dec 1, 2009)

and there small and easy to take with you places and can pack a punch


----------



## duke7581 (Dec 8, 2009)

I would highly reccomend a standard dachshund from german bloodline. Igot one last year and this dog is awesome. You can do just about anything with them. you can track, hunt foxes,coons,rabbits mine voice on rabbits like the beagles. Mine also ret ducks for me this fall. Heres my website and if u have any questions or would like more info on them let me know. They have to come from German lines the american ones don't have the same prey drive.

www.yooperstracking.blogspot.com


----------



## davis211 (Dec 10, 2009)

A good ol' bloodhound!  It's what they do.  I have several and they're easy to train.


----------



## molly (Dec 11, 2009)

*What if you don`t have blood*

What if you don`t have much blood say a few drops in 50 yds....what ya going to do....and the deer is shot in the leg.
You will need a dog a real dog one that can track him down jump him and bay.  Most of the deer I tracked so far this year we had to run em down and shoot it.  and some were not hurt enough to get em to bay.  You need a hound of some sorts...I like mixed dogs...cur with hound (walker) birddog with hound.  A small dog won`t handle whats at task when a deer is still alive also a small dog will get cut going in those briar patches,,I know I have one small dog a beagle/birddog she gets cut up bad in the brairs she don`t handle the creeks and water as good as a big dog.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 11, 2009)

P.M. Jesse James on here, he lives in Ludowici. I think you would like the Lacy dogs he has. They are smart, easy to train, and great working dogs.


----------



## Swampagator (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Cam (Dec 12, 2009)

Already sent you a pm, but sounds like the best dog for you is a standard dachshund that is larger than your wife's mini dachshund, but I'm sure she will be happy with a larger version of her favorite breed.

Like I wrote somewhere else, make sure you get one that is bred for hunting. It makes a LOT of difference in nose, prey drive, stamina, perseverance.... when that darn deer is quite a long ways.


----------



## bkb (Dec 14, 2009)

listen to molly he is were it is at with tracking dogs watch some of his videos you will see what I am talking about. He is the stuff!!!!!!


----------



## Swampagator (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank ya'll have given me a lot to think about.


----------



## ccookou812 (Dec 17, 2009)

My tracker is a beagle/catahoula mix and has the best nose of any dog I have seen. It does depend on the individual dog and training.


----------



## bigbuckgal (Dec 18, 2009)

We hog hunt with Blackmouth Curs... But I have one that I use just for Blood trailing...started her as a pup and has found several of our deer as well as friends.  She even caught one that was not dead(Hip shot).   I guess I am bias but I would look at a BMC...the redneck utility dog!!!!


----------

